# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αγία Βαρβάρα - Cosmos 582 (Ξανά!)

## Cosmos

Μετά από πολύυυ καιρό γύρισα επιτέλους στα πράγματα!  :: 
Κάτι σαν "την επιστροφή του ασώτου" και καλά! 
Ελπίζω όμως αυτή τη φορά να μείνω μιας κι έχω ξοδέψει αρκετά σε χρόνο και σε χρήμα για να ξαναμπώ στο παιχνίδι!

Οφείλω δε από την αρχή να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τους φίλους του χώρου _(και όχι μόνο)_ που αγγάρεψα για όλο αυτό! Έτσι οι του χώρου είναι με σειρά αγγαρέματος:
*577* = *SW1JRB* _(Πρώην Aries_Manos από Αιγάλεω)_
*6421* = *SW1JRΑ* _(Καλλιθέα)_
*2581* = *SW1HFQ* _(Αιγάλεω)_
*4016* = *SokratisG* _(Καλλιθέα)_

Τί έχω...:
Έχω στήσει έναν 5μετρο χοντρό γαλβανιζέ 1,5" ιστό στην ταράτσα δυώροφου.
Σχεδόν στην κορυφή του, ένα αλουμινένιο πιάτο 80 πόντων σε B για... "πελάτειακή" χρήση.
Χαμηλά πάνω του υπάρχει ένα Routerboard Microtik 532.
Μέσα σε αυτό φιλοξενούνται προς το παρόν, 3 κάρτες Wistron CM9 MiniPCI με τη συμβολή κι ενός Routerboard Expansion Card _(κοινώς daughterboard)_.
Στο κοντινό μέλλον, στην κορυφή του ιστού θα μπει κι ένα μοτέρ _(ρότορας)_ ελεγχόμενης _(με καλώδιο)_ περιστροφής βοηθητικού ιστού, που πάνω του θα δέσει μια grid 19άρα ώστε να μπορώ να ψάχνω _(όταν ανοίγω φυσικά και μόνο τότε το σχετικό Wifi interface)_ τί γίνεται γύρω μου από κόμβους απροβλημάτιστα. Σκέφτομαι μάλιστα να προσαρμόσω και μια καμερούλα εξωτερικής χρήσης για ευνόητους λόγους!
Στην κορυφή αυτού του βοηθητικού ιστού, θα μπει και μια Omni πολυκατευθυντική μάλλον 8άρα. Σε αρχικό στάδιο θα την ανοίγω και αυτή κατ' επιλογή και μόνο όταν θα θέλω να με ψάξουν συγκεκριμένα. Βέβαια δε νομίζω να μείνει σε αυτό το ρόλο για πολύ γιατί αν δω ενδιαφέρον από πιθανούς πελάτες μου γύρω μου και έχω διέξοδο και για κάποιο μελλοντικό Backbone θα αιτηθώ κι εγώ για AP μετατρέποντας το ρόλο του πιάτου μου από απλού client σε αυτό του backbone.
Άρα έτσι δικαιολογούνται τώρα και οι δύο παραπάνω CM9 που είπα στην αρχή!

Τώρα όσο αφορά το πολυπόθητο Link, με ενδιέφερε μόνο αν ήταν κάτι αρκετά κοντινό. Έτσι αρχικά νόμιζα λόγω των σχετικών θέσεων μας, ότι θα έβγαινα πολύ άνετα για πελάτης πάνω στον Philip_II (#3956) αλλά δε προέκυπτε με τίποτα στα σκαναρίσματα _(βρε λες να το είχε κλειστό;!)_  ::  .
Μετά γλυκοκοίταζα τον SW1HFQ (#2581) αλλά δεν είχα και τα καλύτερα νούμερα _(-79 περίπου)_!  :: 
Τελικά γύρνα γύρνα είδα τον Tenorism (#123) σε μια απίθανη θέση  ::  αλλά με μόνο -66 περίπου _(στα 1100 μέτρα από εμένα περίπου)_ οπότε και έδεσα πάνω του. Βέβαια εκκρεμεί και η δική του τελική έγκριση που ομολογουμένως ελπίζω να μην την αρνηθεί, έτσι Tenorismάκο μου!  ::  

Αυτά προς το παρόν και... βλέπουμε!  ::  

ΥΓ: Εννοείται πως θα υπάρξουν και φωτογραφίες σύντομα!

----------


## aries_manos

Καλορίζικος και πάλι Τάσο… Αλλά “αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι”
May the AWMN be with you…

----------


## dti

Welcome back!

Με τέτοιο εξοπλισμό καλό είναι να κοιτάξεις για 2 backbone links σε a και να μην παραμείνεις client.

----------


## sokratisg

Παρ'ολο που (δυστυχώς) δεν είμαι τόσο παλιός στο ΑΜΔΑ και δεν σε θυμάμαι σαν νούμερο Τάσο, καλωσήρθες ξανά και εύχομαι όπως είπε και ο dti να μην παραμείνεις απλός πελάτης. Άντε και καλές ταρατσάδες.

----------


## Cosmos

> Καλορίζικος και πάλι Τάσο… Αλλά “αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι”
> May the AWMN be with you…


Ευχαριστώ κι από εδώ Μάνο!  ::  

Τώρα όσο αφορά το «αγάλι αγάλι», αν μη τι άλλο εσύ προσωπικά ξέρεις πάρα πολύ καλά ότι στην περίπτωση μου τουλάχιστον από το πολύ «αγάλι αγάλι» η «αγουρίδα» κοντεύει να γίνει... πετιμέζι όχι απλά «μέλι»!  ::  Αλλά τί άλλο μπορώ να κάνω από το να προσπαθώ με συνέπια και υπομονή;!  :: 
Αν το λες για τις δεδηλωμένες προσδοκίες μου, ξέρεις ότι οι περισσότερες από αυτές που έχουν μείνει έως και τώρα που μιλάμε, έχουν φτάσει στο τελικό στάδιο υλοποίησης πια. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει πως δεν ξέρω πως ακόμα κι αυτό το στάδιο μπορεί να τρενάρει από αρκετά έως και πολύ! Όσο αφορά τις υπόλοιπες, πράγματι θα το δείξει ο καιρός το αν και κατά πόσο θα χρειαστούν.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

> Welcome back!
> 
> Με τέτοιο εξοπλισμό καλό είναι να κοιτάξεις για 2 backbone links σε a και να μην παραμείνεις client.


Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, τις ευχές αλλά και τις πολύτιμες εν γένει συμβουλές σου dti!  ::  

Πράγματι, ο σκοπός μου είναι πως αν έχει νόημα και γενικότερα γίνεται (και από τους άλλους δηλαδή) να εξελίξω το όλο θέμα όσο πρέπει. Απλά αυτή τη στιγμή, όπως προφανώς καταλαβαίνεις, δεν είμαι σε θέση ακόμα να ψαχτώ τόσο, ακόμα ούτε και για μόνο 1 bb! Προέχει για μένα να βρω δυστυχώς κάτι να δέσω πάνω του έστω σα client ώστε να μπω στο όλο παιχνίδι ξανά γενικότερα με πιο σταθερό τρόπο κι αν υπάρχουν οι προδιαγραφές και από την όποια άλλη πλευρά να το εξελίξω από client σε bb και γιατί όχι και σε κάποιο 2ο bb μετά κάπου αλλού!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και φυσικά να ξέρεις ότι είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενες οι όποιες συμβουλές σου!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

> Παρ'ολο που (δυστυχώς) δεν είμαι τόσο παλιός στο ΑΜΔΑ και δεν σε θυμάμαι σαν νούμερο Τάσο, καλωσήρθες ξανά και εύχομαι όπως είπε και ο dti να μην παραμείνεις απλός πελάτης. Άντε και καλές ταρατσάδες.


Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα (και από εδώ) Σωκράτη μου!  ::  

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, τα έχουμε πει ήδη κάπως και ευελπιστώ να τα ξαναλέμε και από πιο κοντά πια!
Πιστεύω σε γενικές γραμμές ότι έχω καλύψει με λίγα λόγια το όλο ζήτημα σχετικά με την πιθανή αλλά και επιθυμητή και από εμένα πορεία μου στον ωραίο αυτό χώρο του AWMN, με τις απαντήσεις μου και στους υπόλοιπους φίλους που έπρεπε άλλωστε να προηγηθούν, καθαρά βάσει της σειράς που πήραν θέση απέναντί μου από εδώ. Άρα να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι και γίνομαι και περισσότερο κουραστικός τελικά.  :: 
Άλλωστε πιστεύω πως οι επιλογές του εξοπλισμού μου και μόνο, είναι σε θέση να μαρτυρήσουν σε ικανό βαθμό στους γνώστες του χώρου _(που αναμφισβήτητα είστε εδώ και καιρό κι όλοι εσείς)_, και τις θετικές προθέσεις μου.  ::  

Ευχαριστώ λοιπόν και πάλι και... τα λέμε!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

_Άσχετο με τα τελευταία:_

Ρε παιδιά, μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποιον τρόπο πιο άμεσης επικοινωνίας με τον Tenorism γιατί δε βλέπω να απαντά στα PMs, emails μου και ανησυχώ ιδιαίτερα οφείλω να ομολογήσω!  :: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Καλοριζικος και απο μενα!!!!
"Ασυρματωθηκες" και συ σαν ανθρωπος ρε παιδι μου,αλλα οπως θα ξερεις ασυρματη εκπομπη χωρις καλη γειωση δεν παιζει!Για κοιτα να βαλεις καμια γειωσουλα με αυτα τα "θηρια" που εχεις πανω απο το κεφαλι σου!  ::  




Υς:Α, να δουμε και καμια foto!!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Να που τελικά μετά από τόσο καιρό κατάφερες να μπεις ξανά στο παιχνίδι.
Θυμάμαι πριν μερικά χρόνια που μετά το κλείσιμο του κόμβου που συνδεόσουν έχασες κάθε επαφή με το δίκτυο.

----------


## Cosmos

> Καλοριζικος και απο μενα!!!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι από εδώ κύριε Πάνο μας!  :: 





> "Ασυρματωθηκες" και συ σαν ανθρωπος ρε παιδι μου,αλλα οπως θα ξερεις ασυρματη εκπομπη χωρις καλη γειωση δεν παιζει!Για κοιτα να βαλεις καμια γειωσουλα με αυτα τα "θηρια" που εχεις πανω απο το κεφαλι σου!


Για τους 'αμύητους' με το σπίτι μου, να πω πως εδώ ο 'ποιητής' εννοεί τα σύρματα υπερυψηλής τάσης που περνάνε ακριβώς από πάνω από το σπίτι μου και κατά συνέπεια και από πάνω από τον ιστό με τις κεραίες μου.  ::  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν θες κατεβάζεις επαγωγικά κανονικό ρεύμα από εκεί!  ::  





> Υς:Α, να δουμε και καμια foto!!!


Κι αυτό θα γίνει, μην ανησυχείς. Απλά είχα άλλα τρεξίματα αυτόν τον καιρό όπως καταλαβαίνεις και περίπου άλλωστε ξέρεις.  ::  Βάλε και ότι κι ο καιρός δε βοήθαγε για καλή φωτογράφηση όλες αυτές τις μέρες  ::  ...


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάντως και για τις ευχές σου!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

> Να που τελικά μετά από τόσο καιρό κατάφερες να μπεις ξανά στο παιχνίδι.


Χάρη αγόρι μου, τί κάνεις! Πολύ χάρηκα που μου έγραψες εδώ!  ::  Πράγματι έτσι δείχνει το πράγμα! Πάντως μη νομίζεις ότι είχα εγκαταλείψει τελείως την όλη ιδέα, απλά περίμενα να 'ωριμάσουν' κάπως τα πράγματα και γύρω μου _(κυρίως)_ αλλά και γενικότερα στον χώρο!
Αν θυμάσαι, τότε προσπαθούσα να βγω με το DLink AP900+, το οποίο το έχω ακόμα _(αλλά σαν εσωτερικό AP για τίποτα PPCs ή notebooks)_ και μια 19άρα Grid που τώρα την έχω στον ρότορα σαν βοηθητική για επιτόπια σκαναρίσματα κατά βούληση! Τότε λοιπόν, το καλύτερο που υπήρχε γύρω μου  ::  ήσουν εσύ κοντά στα 6Km μακριά! Έλεος, δε λέει κι έτσι και μάλιστα για απλός πελάτης Αθήνας!  ::  





> Θυμάμαι πριν μερικά χρόνια που μετά το κλείσιμο του κόμβου που συνδεόσουν έχασες κάθε επαφή με το δίκτυο.


Μάλλον κατάλαβες γιατί σταμάτησα τότε. Γιατί είχα απογοητευτεί με τις τότε συνθήκες. Πάντως το PCάκι που σου είχα φέρει και του είχες περάσει κάποιο Linux το έχω ακόμα απείραχτο! Και μάλιστα δίπλα μου! Ανεξαρτήτως του ότι δεν είχε τελικά πετύχει η εγκατάσταση όπως θα έπρεπε. Άστα, αυτά δεν πρόκειται να τα ξεχάσω πάντως γενικότερα!  ::  

Πραγματικά πολύ χάρηκα που με θυμήθηκες και που μου έγραψες και ελπίζω τώρα πια να τα ξαναλέμε τακτικότερα! _(και... ασύρματα!)_  ::

----------


## Cosmos

Απλά να ξαναπώ πως ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να μιλήσω καν με τον Tenorism  ::  που κατά τ' άλλα βέβαια, είμαι μια χαρά προσωρινός πελάτης πάνω του και βγαίνω άψογος στο AWMN δίκτυο χάρη βέβαια στα μαγικά που έκανε τελευταία από ρυθμίσεις ο Σωκράτης, όχι ο αρχαίος αλλά ο άγιος SokratisG!  :: 
Να δούμε όμως μέχρι πότε θα συνεχιστεί αυτό το χαλαρό γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όλως εξάφνου θα ξαναψάχνομαι με αλλαγές σε IPs κλπ για να μη πω δηλαδή και για άλλα APs!  ::  

Το δεύτερο ανησυχητικό είναι ότι ούτε ο Philip_II μου έχει απαντήσει ακόμα που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να βγαίνω πάνω του ακόμα και με διακοπή της ΔΕΗ και αντ' αυτού δεν έβρισκα ούτε στίγμα του!  ::  

Και όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά μετά πως να δικαιολογήσω τις κακές σκέψεις που μου περνάνε από το μυαλό για τίποτα BBs και καλά;! Εδώ τρομάζουμε να βγούμε πελάτες! Που λέει ο λόγος βέβαια! Μην είμαστε κι αχάριστοι!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

Και κάποιες πρώτες φωτογραφίες από την αρχική μόνο φάση στησίματος της κεραίας. Μόνο εμένα μη ψάχνετε, είμαι απλά ο... φωτογράφος!  ::

----------


## gRooV

Καλόστητα και καλοδούλευτα!!  ::  
Σου εύχομαι να γεμίσεις και δεύτερο ιστό με ifs!!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

> Καλόστητα και καλοδούλευτα!!


Θανάση μου, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ γενικότερα και για τις ευχές σου και για την όποια βοήθεια σου αλλά και για τις προτάσεις σου! Ειλικρινά ελπίζω κι εγώ σε κάτι τέτοιο!  ::  




> Σου εύχομαι να γεμίσεις και δεύτερο ιστό με ifs!!


Τώρα αυτό να το πάρω σαν ευχή, σαν "κατάρα" ή μήπως απλά σα... "δούλεμα";  :: 
Πάντως για να σε οδηγήσω στον... "σωστό τον δρόμο", θα σου *υπενθυμίσω* πως ούτε σκοπό το έχω ούτε κρυφή φιλοδοξία το να γίνω κανένας υπερκόμβος στον χώρο. Τώρα αν θέλουμε να εξετάσουμε κάθε πιθανότητα, αν αυτό γίνει κάποια στιγμή τελικά, θα έχει γίνει επειδή πραγματικά θα έπρεπε *γενικότερα* να γίνει. Πράγμα βέβαια που σε καμιά περίπτωση δε πιστεύω τουλάχιστον με τις παρούσες συνθήκες γύρω μου.
Το κέφι μου προσπαθώ να κάνω όπως κι ο καθένας μας άλλωστε και μάλιστα εγώ με πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση! Απλά κοιτάω να καλύψω κάπως καλύτερα και κάποιες άλλες εκδοχές μιας τέτοιας εξέλιξης και πάντα κατά την δική μου βέβαια αντίληψη για τα πράγματα, αποδεκτή ή όχι γενικότερα.
Άρα μια τέτοια ευχή μάλλον από κάποιον σαν εμένα προς κάποιον σαν εσένα ταιριάζει περισσότερο αν και βέβαια δε θα 'χει και μεγάλη αξία γιατί εσύ τουλάχιστον με τους ρυθμούς που εξελίσσεσαι, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι θα χρειαστείς σύντομα κάποιον μεγαλύτερο ιστό _(βλέπε πύργο)_ ή τουλάχιστον κι έναν δεύτερο παρόμοιο με αυτόν που έχεις!  ::  

"*May the force be with you!*" _(and me too!)_  :: 

_ΥΓ: Έχεις να μου προτείνεις καμιά φτηνούλα και καλή... omni εξωτερικού χώρου γιατί είναι το μόνο που μου λείπει προς το παρόν; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!_

----------


## aries_manos

"Omni-ραααα πουλιά μου ταξιδιάρικα....."

----------


## CyberFreak

Δεν το ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Back My Friend !!!

Μπήκες γερά μέσα !!!!

----------


## sw1jra

Ειναι γλυκο το "traffic" Τασο!!!  ::  Και πολλα τα mbits!!!
Oσο ανεβαινουν τα νουμερα τοσο πιο πολλα ifs θα θες να σηκωσεις...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cosmos

> "Omni-ραααα πουλιά μου ταξιδιάρικα....."


Μήπως υπονοεί κάτι ο φίλτατος "ποιητής" πέραν του ωραίου του κανονικού άσματος καθώς και του ομολογουμένως πετυχημένου λογοπαιγνίου του; ::  Διότι δε δύναμαι να το αντιληφθώ μετά βεβαιότητας!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

Έλα βρε συνονόματε, τί κάνεις;!  :: 
Κι αναρωτιόμουν ξέρεις, "θα μου γράψει τίποτα κι η παλιοσειρά άραγε _(σχετικά σύντομα τουλάχιστον)_"; Βέβαια πιστεύω ότι απλά δε με είχες εντοπίσει ακόμα. Είπα λοιπόν να μη στο έλεγα από τηλέφωνο για... έκπληξη & πιστεύω να το πέτυχα!




> Δεν το ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μα πίστεψέ το σου λέω!  ::  
Να ξέρεις, δε τα παρατάω τελείως στη ζωή μου, ειδικά με κάτι που μου έχει κάνει γερά το "κλικ" κάποια στιγμή _(να το πω AWMN_!
"... μόνο για ένα λεπτό ξαποσταίνει και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά..." _(όσο για το "λεπτό", μη το πάρεις και τις μετρητοίς!)_




> Welcome Back My Friend !!!


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ λοιπόν για τις ευχές σου αλλά _(παράληψη μου και ζητώ έστω και μεταχρονολογημένα συγνώμη)_ σ' ευχαριστώ κι εσένα μαζί με όλη εκείνη την παλιοπαρέα, που σαν πιο έμπειροι στον χώρο από τότε, ασχοληθήκατε _(και κυρίως εσύ)_, με το να μου ανοίξετε, κατά μία έννοια, περισσότερο τα μάτια στον τότε χώρο και κατά συνέπεια να μου "μπολιάσετε" για τα καλά το "ζουζούνι" που λέγετε AWMN!




> Μπήκες γερά μέσα !!!!


Μπήκα... μπαίνω... όλα αυτά είναι κάπως σχετικά ακόμα πάντως! Αν και νομίζω ότι υπερβάλεις λιγάκι με το "γερά" δεδομένου ότι προς το παρόν μόνο το πιάτο μου για πελάτης λειτουργεί κι αυτό, όχι ακόμα με τελική πιστοποίηση IP από τον Tenorism.  ::  Άρα περισσότερο ετοιμοπόλεμος μπορώ να θεωρηθώ παρά ότι είμαι στην κανονική "μάχη"!

Αλήθεια, ξέρεις τίποτα για το άτομο *Tenorism* ή έστω για τον *Philip_II* γιατί εγώ αδυνατώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους τελικά! Δεν κοιτάνε τίποτα, ούτε για τα APs τους ούτε τα της κοντινής περιοχής τους πια;!  ::   ::  

Ρίξε και κάνα τηλεφωνάκι να τα πούμε κι από κοντά ξανά! Αν δε το έχεις κρατήσει το τηλέφωνο μου θα το καταλάβω πάντως κι ευχαρίστως να στο ξαναπώ ή ακόμα να σου τηλεφωνήσω κι εγώ πρώτος.  ::

----------


## Cosmos

> Ειναι γλυκο το "traffic" Τασο!!!  Και πολλα τα mbits!!!
> Oσο ανεβαινουν τα νουμερα τοσο πιο πολλα ifs θα θες να σηκωσεις...


Α βρε Πάνο μου, όπως πάντα, εσύ μου ανεβάζεις το "ηθικό"! Αλήθεια, σου έχουν πει ότι κάπου έχεις και μια κρυφή ικανότητα στις... "πωλήσεις"  ::  και δεν είναι 100% πλάκα αυτό που λέω! Έχεις μια, πώς να το πω, *πειθώ* ας πούμε!  ::  Ψάξέ κι αυτή τη πλευρά της προσωπικότητας σου πάντως, δε θα σου βγει σε κακό, πίστεψε με!

Το ξέρω γενικότερα το πώς θα μπορούσε να φτάσει κανείς από ένας "φτωχός & μόνος" πελατάκος σε επίπεδα να μη τον χωρά η ταράτσα του! Ελπίζω να μη πάει ως εκεί το πράγμα με εμένα πάντως. Τώρα αν ποτέ πάει, η... *Θεία θέληση* θα είναι!  ::

----------


## Cosmos

Παιδιά, δε δοκιμάζετε και κάνα *ping* στην IP που χρησιμοποιώ ασύρματα να μου πείτε πώς σας έρχεται κι εσάς και δεν το λέω μόνο για τους "πολύ γνωστούς μου" αλλά για *όσους* θέλουν!

IP: *10.87.183.10*

Θυμίζω όμως, πως είναι απλά η προσωρινή IP του wifi if μου και πως ακόμα δεν έχω και κάποια άλλη δημόσιας απήχησης για κάποιο PC μου...  ::  

Ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων!  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Ξέρω τι σου λέω μπήκες γερά μέσα  :: 

Μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα είσαι με 3 σηκωμένα iface.

Αυτή την περίοδο είμαι offline. Πρόβλημα με καλώδιο.. και δεν έχω προλάβει να το φτιάξω.

Άμα είναι κάνουμε και κάνα τεστ για BB. Θα κανονίσω συνάντηση με τα παιδιά του Αιγάλεω.

----------


## Cosmos

Και ναι, είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας πληροφορήσω ότι επιτέλους έχω μια σταθερή και ακίνδυνη πια IP από τον Tenorism με την σωτήρια τηλεφωνική παρέμβαση του Πάνου (SW1JRA).  ::  
Την προηγούμενη IP παραπάνω, την αφήνω να φαίνεται για καθαρά "ιστορικούς" λόγους. Ωστόσο τονίζω ότι *ΔΕΝ* ισχύει για εμένα πια!

Η νέα μου IP λοιπόν είναι η: *10.87.183.25*

Άντε και περιμένω αποτελέσματα από σχετικά απομακρυσμένα _(αρκετών hops)_ pings...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Mε 1400άρια πακέτα:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      phaedra.vigor.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    5 |   31 |   15 |
|                    gw-vigor.afanas.awmn -    5 |   21 |   20 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                  gw-rooster.afanas.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   10 |   47 |    0 |
|                           10.48.220.133 -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                 nikolo-ysam2.ysam2.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    7 |   16 |   16 |
|                gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |   12 |   47 |    0 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |   15 |   28 |   63 |   16 |
|               gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn -    5 |   21 |   20 |   15 |   25 |   47 |   32 |
|                            10.87.183.25 -    0 |   20 |   20 |   15 |   59 |  218 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## aries_manos

Τάσο (CyberFreak) να κανονίσουμε να πάμε για βοήθεια στον φίλο μας τον Τάσο (Cosmos) αλλά πριν πες του να έχει πρόχειρο εκείνο το όμορφο κέικ  ::  .

----------


## Cosmos

> Mε 1400άρια πακέτα:...


Σαφέστατος & κατατοπιστικότατος!
Ευχαριστώ Vigor!  ::

----------

